# Dehooking and Venting tools



## Venturer (Jan 28, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I understand the rules for bottom fishing require steel circle hooks, a de-hooking device and a venting tool.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I am looking for advice on what and where to get a de-hooking device and venting tool. Also, looking for some information on how to properly vent a snapper?<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Thanks Guys


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

here's a thread that currently going about the topic.......

http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic61671-20-1.aspx#bm62219


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

good luck finding anything that matches the definition of a dehooking device as defined by the FWC. <P class=Body>*"At least one dehooking device is required as well and must be used to remove hooks embedded in Gulf reef fish with minimum damage. The dehooking device must be constructed to allow the hook to be secured and the barb shielded without re-engaging during the removal process. It must be blunt and all edges rounded, and it must be of a size appropriate to secure the range of hook sizes and styles used in the Gulf reef fish fishery."*<P class=Body>The full text of the new rules can be found here: http://myfwc.com/whatsnew/08/statewide/News_08_X_SnapperRegs.htm<P class=Body>


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *spearfisher (2/14/2008)*good luck finding anything that matches the definition of a dehooking device as defined by the FWC. <P class=Body>*"The dehooking device must be constructed to allow the hook to be secured and the barb shielded without re-engaging during the removal process. It must be blunt and all edges rounded, and it must be of a size appropriate to secure the range of hook sizes and styles used in the Gulf reef fish fishery."*


<P class=Body>Being as ambiguous as written, ever think it was done on purpose as to cut out Red Snapper...reef fishing.:banghead:banghead:banghead<P class=Body>One would think with a statement as ambiguous as it iswritten (to me anyways)they would explain as to exactly what they want. They sure in the hell advertise boats on their web site you'd think they would post a picture of approved type de-hooker.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.dehooker4arc.com/saltwateroffshoreI saw this on the saltwater show that Capt. Norm Isaac on....it looked pretty good and simple.I guess Guy Harvey endorses it too!

also has a venting tool too.:clap....hope this helps...:letsdrink

http://www.dehooker4arc.com/index.cfm


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

But does it fit the FWC's description? I'm confused about the whole shielding the barb of the hook part.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

> *ironman172 (2/14/2008)*http://www.dehooker4arc.com/saltwateroffshoreI saw this on the saltwater show that Capt. Norm Isaac on....it looked pretty good and simple.I guess Guy Harvey endorses it too!
> 
> also has a venting tool too.:clap....hope this helps...:letsdrink
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

we use a hyperdermic needle, or simply one used for the cajun food injector, and insert it at a 45 degree angle behind the pectoral fin. just depends on the species. gently squeeze to facilitate the deflation process, and drive fish headfirst down into the depths. relatively simple procedure, just gotta know your fish's internal anatomy


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

The bad thing is the damage has already been done. By venting them all you are doing is helping them sink.:boo:boo


----------



## Venturer (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks all for the info. Looks like the ARC dehooker and a cajun butter injector for me.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

just putting it out there, isn't that cajun injector got a large needle, wouldn't that cause a large puncture wound vs the hyperdurmic needles. dont know much about all the venting tools they may all be that big but looked like the ones on the last outcast show had alot thiner needles and were medical style without the plungers. not a tree hugger here, just dont want to cause damage by my ignorance, the medical style looks alot better but of course cost more.

Idea... maybe all the heroin addics will donate all there dope head needles for venting tools so we can save some money!!!....(just kidd'in)


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, and you wouldget AIDS the first time you stuck yourself on accident with one of their dirty needles.

I've got the venting needles I ordered from ARC about twoyear ago, and they are very thin and dangerous to use in high seas. I can't tell you how many times I've stuck myself in the hand with one of them damn things when it was rough and I was venting snapper. They send you four or five plungers and a whole case of needles.


----------



## Tackle Rep (Oct 30, 2007)

ARC dehookers and venting tools should be, or will be soon in all of our local Tackle stores. They have some large dehookers about 6' long that work great for dehooking billfish. works with circle or J hooks.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

we use a hypodermic needle and works just fine, just take off the top part that you push down (don't know what its called) and vent away


----------



## Venturer (Jan 28, 2008)

GB bait and tackle has some for about $5.They are as big, if not bigger, than the cajun injectors. But I agree, it looks like both of those would do a whole lot of damage to the fish. Playing with a hypodermic needle in rough seas seems like it would do a whole lot of damage to me.

To hell with it, I'll just try catch onlylegal size snapper this year.


----------



## Reel Fun (Oct 4, 2007)

I got one from www.snappersaver.com


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

just my opinion, i think the medical needle suringes is probly the best for the fish, heck how many of us "really" know where to stab them to begin with, sure we'll learn but i dont fish in 100' water very often. heck you can stap a person in the heart with a seringe and they dont die so maybe if we poke and miss the air bladder it wont hurt the fish? just my thoughts, don't like just waisting life.(done my unfortunate fair share of porpose chuming and "floating snapper") got no problem buying one if it works. heck whats a couple more bucks for the money pit i pay to already right.....hehe.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Bought the ARC bait and Med de-hooker via the website.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## redshiner1 (Dec 26, 2007)

A 16 gauge, 1.5 in.stainless steel needle attched to a syringe is acceptable. May be avaiable at Feed and Seed Stores that carry needles for farm animals.

Insert gently at a 45 degree angle or slightly shallower. You should hear the gas escape as the needle tipfinds the body cavity. If you stop there you should not be doing any serious damage.

You should not bemaking a sharp, hard puncture. Insert easily under the edge of a scale.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

or just do what i do, and use the tip of a hook to vent them through the mouth, like they said, i believe the damage is already done, just sending them back down to feed the other snapper and grouper


----------



## redshiner1 (Dec 26, 2007)

obsession - that is not the best thing to do. You are punturing their stomach - that's what is sticking out the mouth.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I use circles so don't often throat hook a fish........

My de-hooking tool is a pair of very long nose pliers with small indentations cut out to fit a hook(using my dremel).........I use a fish holder to lip the fish and the pliers to remove the hook............ I don't even touch the fish.........It doesn't touch the deck............

'Never had a venting tool..........Gonna find one........


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

How about a turkey injector for a venting tool? The needle size is the same as the $40 tool I saw at the FS Fishing Show, and they ar much sharper. I saw one vendor selling a medical syringes with a disposal tub - the Gulf's gonna look like a bridge underpass where junkies hang out...wait til the needlesstart washing up on the beach! 

As far as dehooking tool, you can buy a fancy Arctool. I'll make my own based upon the Arctool design.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

my freinds have used that cajun injector tool as a venting tool and said it works great. it fits the criteria i believe.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

When do the new rules go into effect. Got my cajun injector, just need a qualifying dehooker. I have one with the little aligator jaws at the end, but not sure that complies with the cover the hook point requirement.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

correct me if im wrong, but i believe i heard the people that were demonstrating how to vent a fish at the florida sportsman show in fort walton sayed technicly a pair of large needle nose plyers will pass for the tool requirement since it grabs the hook and can be used to shield the hook on removal. just throwing it out there but sincerly heard this, he didn't say it real loud though like to advertize it


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Billable (2/27/2008)*When do the new rules go into effect. Got my cajun injector, just need a qualifying dehooker. I have one with the little aligator jaws at the end, but not sure that complies with the cover the hook point requirement.


The rules requiring circle hooks, dehooking devices and venting tools for all reef fish species take effect on June 1.


----------

